# rebuilding calipers ... ??



## Nismo200SX (Oct 7, 2002)

how do u rebuild calipers .. i read its easy .. and there doesnt seem to be any threads that say how to do it?..

i'm going to be rebuilding ad22vf calipers and some 97 MAxima rear calipers ... 

so any and all info will help


----------



## Phil I. (May 6, 2003)

The hardest part of rebuilding calipers is getting the pistons out of their bores. To do this I recommend using compressed air routed through a small nozzle that will fit through the hole where brake fluid normally flows from the brake line. Slowly but surely the piston(s) will be forced out.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

He's right... use about 5lbs of compressed air and put a thin piece of wood inside the caliper to accept the aluminum piston when it comes out to avoid damage to it. Make absolutely certain you keep your fingers out of the way during this procedure, or you will lose them!


----------



## lowmileage (May 30, 2002)

While I haven't rebuilt Nissan calipers, I've done plenty of 4 piston older Corvette rebuilds. I don't know if Nissan uses SS inserts or if the bores are cast iron. If your bores are corroded to a degree where a light honing can't polish them up, you're wasting your time and money putting in new seals. If it were me, I'd bite the bullet and buy new calipers - especially if I intended to kept the care for a while. If you're going to sell shortly, then I might try a rebuild. A lot depends on the time you have to work on the car. It's a lot easier to unbolt and bolt than it is to unbolt, take apart -clean -rebuild -reassemble, bolt. Just my .02:cheers:


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

I would just replace them. It's alot easier and you won't have any problems.


----------



## Nismo200SX (Oct 7, 2002)

the calipers are not even on the car .. so the having to take them off and put them back on isnt going to be a problem ... 

I havent swapped them in yet


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismo200SX said:


> *the calipers are not even on the car .. so the having to take them off and put them back on isnt going to be a problem ...
> 
> I havent swapped them in yet *


Use them as the core when you're buying new ones


----------

